# Oil light wont go away!



## BeanSchwein (Jan 20, 2010)

i got mk3 2.o gti and i have a massive oil leak replaced oil pan and gasket..still leaks but even with a lot of oil in my car it still goes on within the first 5 min of drivin it. It wont go off..Any suggestions?


----------



## underpressureIV (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Oil light wont go away! (BeanSchwein)*

cut the wire on the sensor..


----------



## GitrDone (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Oil light wont go away! (underpressureIV)*

could be a blocked oil screen in the oil pan or you oil pump is shot


----------

